# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Cap Finistere [Superfast V]

## STRATHGOS

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ K ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ SYPERFAST V

ΑΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΜΕΡΓΙΑ!! ΜΠΑΡΙ... SUPERFAST V !!:mrgreen:!!

Εικόνα236.jpg

με βροχουλα!!!  Εικόνα272.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

superfast v
DSC00562.jpg
DSC00557.jpg
DSC00558.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Ας βάλω ένα ακόμη κόκκινο βαπόρι. Superfast V, 29/8/08 Πάτρα.
Ας την αφιερώσω στον  voyager1984 που νομίζω ότι του αρέσουν πολύ τα Superfast και στους vinman και scoufgian!

----------


## .voyager

Trackman, Σ΄ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ για την αφιέρωση. Eίναι πράγματι τα αγαπημένα μου. Κάθε μέρα σχεδόν τα έβλεπα στην Πάτρα, κατέβαινα συνεχώς στην Αγίου Νικολάου και καθόμουν με φίλους ή έκανα μόνος καμία βόλτα. Τα έχω φωτογραφίσει δεκάδες φορές. Εδώ και λίγους μήνες όμως είμαι Αθήνα, μα πετάγομαι συνέχεια γιατί έχω εκεί το σπίτι και τους δικούς μου.
Βάζω εδώ μια σχεδόν ολόιδια του Superfast VI :lol:

DSC00958.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Trackman, Σ΄ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ για την αφιέρωση. Eίναι πράγματι τα αγαπημένα μου. Κάθε μέρα σχεδόν τα έβλεπα στην Πάτρα, κατέβαινα συνεχώς στην Αγίου Νικολάου και καθόμουν με φίλους ή έκανα μόνος καμία βόλτα. Τα έχω φωτογραφίσει δεκάδες φορές. Εδώ και λίγους μήνες όμως είμαι Αθήνα, μα πετάγομαι συνέχεια γιατί έχω εκεί το σπίτι και τους δικούς μου.
> Βάζω εδώ μια σχεδόν ολόιδια του Superfast VI :lol:
> 
> DSC00958.JPG



Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου! Μια απ'τα ίδια και γω, τρελαίνομαι να κόβω βόλτες στο μώλο γι'αυτό και πάω όσο συχνά μπορώ!
Όσο για τη φωτογραφία σου...ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!! Και όπως το'πες, είναι σχεδόν ολόιδιες!!

----------


## vinman

> Ας βάλω ένα ακόμη κόκκινο βαπόρι. Superfast V, 29/8/08 Πάτρα.
> Ας την αφιερώσω στον voyager1984 που νομίζω ότι του αρέσουν πολύ τα Superfast και στους vinman και scoufgian!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Τrakman για την αφιέρωση... :Wink: 
Εύχομαι να μας ανεβάζεις πάντα τόσο υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Τrakman για την αφιέρωση...
> Εύχομαι να μας ανεβάζεις πάντα τόσο υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!!


Εγώ σ'ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε vinman! :Very Happy:

----------


## parianos

κι εδω αλλες 2 φωτο....

SUPERFAST V (1).jpg

SUPERFAST V (2).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο βρε pariane με το υλικο που μας εφερες......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Αφού ανοίξαμε ξεχωριστό θέμα για κάθε ένα από τα πλοία της Superfast, ας ανοίξουμε και για το V... Αν οι φίλτατοι moderators το θεωρούν περιττό, ας μετακινηθεί στο Superfast Ships!

----------


## Trakman

Απόπλους από την Πάτρα, 8-9-08...

----------


## Trakman

Ας δούμε και το βαπόρι να στρίβει, μ'αρέσει η κλίση που παίρνει...

----------


## Trakman



----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε Trakaman την καλύτερη την φύλαγες για το τέλος  :Wink:  ! Καλά μιλάμε έγραψες ! Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Και να ανεβάσω επιτέλους τη φωτογραφία την οποία είχα στο μυαλό μου αρκετές μέρες τώρα και την έβγαλα τελικά σήμερα... *Αφιερώνεται σε όλους σας για τις μοναδικές στιγμές συντροφιάς και ονειροπόλησης που μου έχετε χαρίσει σε αυτό το forum... * Να κάνω και μια ειδική αναφορά στον *Captain Nionios*, έτσι, επειδή του αρέσουν τα χρώματα...!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε Trakaman την καλύτερη την φύλαγες για το τέλος  ! Καλά μιλάμε έγραψες ! Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες !


Είχα μια ακόμα!! Ελπίζω να σου αρέσει και αυτή! *Σ'ευχαριστώ* για τα καλά σου λόγια!!

----------


## Thanasis89

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ! !

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα μας εστειλες βραδυατικα.....

----------


## Trakman

> ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ! !





> Καλα μας εστειλες βραδυατικα.....


*Με τιμούν τα λόγια σας φίλοι μου!!! Να'στε καλά!!!
*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Trakman εισαι καταπληκτικος.Σε ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ για τις φωτογραφιες και την αφιερωση.

----------


## Trakman

> Φιλε Trakman εισαι καταπληκτικος.Σε ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ για τις φωτογραφιες και την αφιερωση.


Εγώ σ'ευχαριστώ για τα θερμά σου λόγια!!

----------


## Orion_v

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ( εσκισες ) 8-)

----------


## Trakman

> ( εσκισες ) 8-)



Thanks Orion_v!!!

----------


## giorgosss

Φίλε trakman τα λόγια δεν μπορούν δυστυχώς να περιγράψουν ούτε στο ελάχιστο την τελειότητα της ζωγραφιάς σου.
Οπότε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε trakman τα λόγια δεν μπορούν δυστυχώς να περιγράψουν ούτε στο ελάχιστο την τελειότητα της ζωγραφιάς σου.
> Οπότε


Παιδιά τι να πω?! Χαίρομαι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ που σας άρεσε τόσο!! Να'σαι καλά συντοπίτη!!!

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Trakman με έχεις αφήσει άφωνο...
Πραγματικά φανταστικές φωτογραφίες...!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε Trakman με έχεις αφήσει άφωνο...
> Πραγματικά φανταστικές φωτογραφίες...!!!


Εμένα με αφήνει άφωνο το αρχειακό υλικό σου που δεν τελειώνει ποτέ!! Είναι εκπληκτικό! Τώρα έβλεπα τη φωτογραφία του Κύδων που ανέβασες! Να'σαι καλά vinman!!

----------


## jumpman

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε Trakman.Χίλια μπράβο.

----------


## Trakman

> Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε Trakman.Χίλια μπράβο.


Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου jumpman!! :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε Trackman και απο μενα τα θερμα μου συγχαρητηρια.Χαιρομαι που τιμας τη πατριδα μου τη Πατρα με εντυπωσιακες φωτογραφιες.Μπραβο!!!!

----------


## Trakman

> φιλε Trackman και απο μενα τα θερμα μου συγχαρητηρια.Χαιρομαι που τιμας τη πατριδα μου τη Πατρα με εντυπωσιακες φωτογραφιες.Μπραβο!!!!


Φίλε scoufgian όταν μου λες ότι σου αρέσουν οι φωτογραφίες μου, εσύ που καθημερινά ανεβάζεις *ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ* φωτογραφίες, τότε δεν μπορώ παρά να αισθάνομαι τρισευτυχισμένος!!!! Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Pragamtika file TraKman oi fwto einai apisteutes!!

----------


## Trakman

> Pragamtika file TraKman oi fwto einai apisteutes!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Ορίστε και μια δική μου, παλιά, που παίζει να την έχετε ξαναδεί :lol:
Εδώ από την εκδοχή του account μου στο Fb.

n1044793554_15216_559.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε Voyager

----------


## STRATHGOS

superfast v - Πρωτοχρονια 2008 :Very Happy: 
Με πλοιαρχο τον Κ Μουτσατος κοπη βασιλοπιτας..
DSC00369.jpg
Με μουσικη <ορχηστρα>

DSC00383.jpg
πολυ χορο

DSC00388.jpg
με αφθονη σανπανια!!

DSC00385.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Geia sou re paparatsi Stratige! Reportaz tou Star mou thimisan oi phwto sou!

----------


## .voyager

Σημερινή αναχώρηση από Πάτρα στις 14:45 περίπου.

Πραγματικά θερμά ευχαριστώ το λιμενικό υπάλληλο που μετά την... "αφοπλιστική" μου απάντηση στην ερώτηση "'Εχετε κάποια δουλειά;", "Nα φωτογραφήσω μερικά πλοία, μπορώ;", με άφησε να μπω, μάλλον αμήχανος, ο άνθρωπος. 

Μπαίνω συνέχεια τελευταία με το αυτοκίνητο και θεωρώ άσκοπο με τόσους λαθρομετανάστες παντού μέσα στο λιμάνι να υπάρξει πρόβλημα με έναν που απλά κοιτά τα πλοία...

voyager02.JPG
voyager01.JPG
voyager03.JPG
voyager04.JPG
voyager05.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

Ήταν η καλύτερη απάντηση που θα μπορούσες να δώσεις φίλε .voyager, απλά και ξεκάθαρα. Κάποτε εμένα με έβλεπαν να μπαίνω στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας με το VHF στα χέρια και πάλι με ρωτούσαν τι και πως. Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω δηλαδή στο λιμάνι με το VHF στο χέρι και τους φακέλους παραμάσκαλα??? Τι να πείς.....

----------


## mastrovasilis

χρήστο άκουσα ότι η superfast ferries θέλει να ανανεώσει τις αφίσες της με το στόλο που διαθέτει. Δε πας καμιά βόλτα προς τα εκεί να τους βοηθήσεις λίγο βρε παιδί μου.  :Wink:

----------


## periplanomenos

ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ 11/10

----------


## periplanomenos

ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ.....

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραιες ειναι οι φωτο σου..οποτε μην σκας (αναφερομαι σε αλλο θεμα που το πες)

----------


## dimitris

Σημερα στην Πατρα...
Καιρος αγριος με δυνατη βροχη και παρα πολυ αερα...
superfast V.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Κουκλι ειναι  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## .voyager

Σκαναρισμένη photo μου από το Superfast V στο Ιόνιο.

----------


## Trakman

Όταν βλέπω φωτογραφία με ηλιοβασίλεμα και βαπόρι, πάντα μου έρχεται στο μυαλό το παρακάτω τραγούδι...

Αφιερωμένη σε όσους ταξιδεύουν...


_"Ένα καράβι απΆ τον Περαία
έχει σαλπάρει για μακριά,
μα κάποιος ναύτης που είναι μέσα
το νου του πάντα τον έχει στη στεριά..

Ο καπετάνιος είνΆ στο τιμόνι
κι άλλοι δουλεύουν στη μηχανή,
κι ο ναύτης μόνος μπροστά στην πλώρη
αναστενάζει για μια μελαχρινή...

Μα ο λοστρόμος πάει και του λέει:
"Μη συλλογιέσαι κι ανησυχείς.
πως έχεις δίκιο καταλαβαίνω,
φουρτούνες τέτοιες περάσαμε κι εμείς...

Καπεταναίοι και τόσοι άλλοι,
λοστρόμοι, ναύτες, μηχανικοί,
καθένας έχει και τον καημό του,
έτσι είμαστΆ όλοι εμείς οι ναυτικοί..."_

----------


## .voyager

Ταιρίαζει αυτός ο στίχος στο εν λόγω πλοίο;  :Confused: 
Όπως και να έχει, είναι βέρο Πατρινό και έτσι θα φύγει...  :Sad:

----------


## Trakman

> Ταιρίαζει αυτός ο στίχος στο εν λόγω πλοίο; 
> Όπως και να έχει, είναι βέρο Πατρινό και έτσι θα φύγει...


Δεν αναφέρθηκα στο _συγκεκριμέν_ο καράβι, αναφέρθηκα σε εικόνες που περιέχουν ηλιοβασίλεμα και καράβι. Διάβαζε πιο προσεκτικά.

----------


## .voyager

Προσεκτικά διαβάζω βρε, απλά είναι το thread του SFV  :Very Happy: 
Χαίρομαι που καθιέρωσα και τους στίχους με links στη σελίδα μας, πάντως! Χεχε!

----------


## .voyager

To V, καταπλέοντας Πάτρα, την Τετάρτη.

IMG_0228.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> To V, καταπλέοντας Πάτρα, την Τετάρτη.
> 
> IMG_0228.JPG


παρα πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια, Χρηστο και με ωραιο background :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> To V, καταπλέοντας Πάτρα, την Τετάρτη.
> 
> IMG_0228.JPG


 
Πω πω! Απίστευτη φώτο! Μπάβο! :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ρε φιλε .voyager , θα με πεθανεις ;
Οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι σαν για μενα το "φαρμακο" μου  :Cool:

----------


## .voyager

Αφού σας αρέσει, άλλη μια δόση... "φαρμάκου"!  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Αφού σας αρέσει, άλλη μια δόση... "φαρμάκου"!


 
Όσο φάρμακο και να μας δώσεις, καλά δεν γινόμαστε! Θέλουμε κι άλλο!
Καταπληκτική!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Σωστος !!!
Θελουμε κι αλλες "δοσεις" !!!  :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

Tα φτερά του Αλέξανδρου  :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Για μια ακομη φορα , "ζωγραφισες" φιλε μας  :Wink:

----------


## angelmethoni

P1020745.jpgτο SUPERFAST V στο  λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας στις 26-6-2008

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια , ωραιος  :Cool:

----------


## .voyager

Μπαίνοντας από τη βόρεια της Πάτρας, κλασσικά.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τωρα βλεπουμε καθαρα τους μικρους αλλα συμπαθητικους γλαρους  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Εχει μεγαλη και επιβλητικη πλωρη!
Ωραιος...! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Μία "χρυσή" άφιξη του Superfast V στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, 14/1/09!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πενταρι απο κουνια Γιωργο. Εξαιρετικη, ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ.

----------


## Trakman

Εγώ σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Διονύση!! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιώργη πάρε κι από μένα ένα ταλιράκι... Να φανταστείς δεν πρόλαβε ν' ανοίξει εντελώς η σελίδα ! Και τσουπ 5 ! Μπράβο !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Να'σαι καλά Θανάση!!! :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

και απο εμενα ενα ταλιρο!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιωργο η φωτογραφια ειναι τελεια με πολυ ομορφα χρωματα!!!!!Ταλιρακι και απο εμενα!!!!*

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο φίλε! Ζωγράφισες!

----------


## giorgosss

Γιώργο, Γιώργο...Καλύτερα να μην μπω καν στον κόπο να ψάχνω επίθετα για να χαρακτηρίσω τη φωτογραφία σου...:shock::shock: :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Μία "χρυσή" άφιξη του Superfast V στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, 14/1/09!


Χάλια... :Very Happy: 
Πιο άσχημη φωτογραφία δεν έχω δεί... :Very Happy: 
Ένα ταληράκι για τον Γιωργάκη!! :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Το πλοίο επιστρέφει Πάτρα από τη Σύρο.

----------


## Leo

Το έχασα για μια μέρα  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Στον φίλο prousso,Trakman,voyager..._

21.jpg

56.jpg

o.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες από γνώριμο πλοίο, γνώριμο μέρος! :Wink:  Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## .voyager

Polyka, ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φώτος του καράβαρου  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Kαθαρός ουρανός, λαμπερός ήλιος, "λάδι" θάλασσα κι ένας βαπόραρος... Ότι πρέπει για να ξανοιχτείς!  :Cool:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Kαθαρός ουρανός, λαμπερός ήλιος, "λάδι" θάλασσα κι ένας βαπόραρος... Ότι πρέπει για να ξανοιχτείς!


 o κυριος με την βαρκα στο τσακ την γλυτωσε :Very Happy: χαχαχα!

----------


## .voyager

Θαυμάζοντας ένα από τα επιτεύγματα της σύγχρονης ναυπηγικής.

----------


## ελμεψη

Η πλώρη του Superfast V στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας στις 2/4/2009.

----------


## ndimitr93

Ε μα νομίζατε ότι μόνο στη Σούδα είμαι;; :Smile:  Όχιιιι.....¶φιξη του πλοίου στην Ηγουμενίτσα την Μεγάλη Τρίτη εν μέσω ομίχλης...ήταν η πρώτη μου επαφή με ένα κόκκινο θηρίο... :Razz: 
P4134530.JPG

P4134532.JPG

P4134542.JPG

P4134544.JPG

P4134558.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Συνέχεια.... :Razz:  :Wink: 
P4134565.JPG

P4134566.JPG

P4134574.JPG

P4134577.JPG

P4134580.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Και οι τελευταίες....
P4134585.JPG

P4134588.JPG

P4134592.JPG

P4134595.JPG

P4134604.JPG

----------


## alcaeos

γεια σου ρε Νικολα με τα ωραια σου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! οπως παντα τελειες!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Νικο ομορφες φωτογραφιες,βαλε και στην γκαλερυ μερικες αν θες

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νίκο πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!Σε ευχαριστούμε!!
*

----------


## sea_serenade

Φίλε Νίκο, βλέπω του έδωσες και κατάλαβε..... Από την ευθυγράμμιση του πλοίου στον δίαυλο μέχρι και την πρόσδεσή του, δεν σου ξέφυγε τίποτα. Πολύ καλή δουλειά, μπράβο!!!

----------


## leonidas

Εγραψες φιλε Νικο για αλλη μια φορα...
Μπραβο !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

το θηρίο στην Ηγουμενίτσα με ένα όμορφο ηλιοβασίλεμα !!!
αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του πλοίου και όχι μόνο  :Very Happy: 
P3170603.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και ακόμα μια από την Ηγουμενίτσα !
για όλλους τους καλούς φίλους  :Very Happy: 
P3170600.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> και ακόμα μια από την Ηγουμενίτσα !
> για όλλους τους καλούς φίλους 
> P3170600.jpg


Πάντα μοναδικός...Ευχαριστούμε! :Smile:

----------


## DimitrisT

Τέλειες φωτο,να σαι καλά ,σε ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IMG_2281.JPG
SUPERFAST V στην ηγουμενιτσα ξημερωματα

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Η φωτο ειναι τελια σε ευχαριστω.....

----------


## konigi

Μεσημεριανή αναχώρηση απο Πάτρα την Δευτέρα!!!

----------


## konigi

Συνεχίζουμε!!!το Ναυτιλία Σούδα Team είναι παντού!!!

----------


## konigi

Και οι τελευταίες!!!Τα καλύτερα έρχονται αργότερα...μετά τον ύπνο!!!Μας ξενύχτησε αυτός ο Έλ(ο)υρος απόψε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> Και οι τελευταίες!!!Τα καλύτερα έρχονται αργότερα...μετά τον ύπνο!!!Μας ξενύχτησε αυτός ο Έλ(ο)υρος απόψε...


Π΄ρωτο μήνυμα που γράφω είναι αυτό και εκπλήσσομαι....θα δώ και στα άλλα θέματα τι έκανες με την βόλτα σου στην Πάτρα!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

πρωινη καλημερα μεσα απο το διαυλο της Ηγουμενιτσας..........Για ολο το Nautilia.Gr και ιδιαιτερα για το  Captain Leo απ'ολη την παρεα, με το φακο του prutanis;-)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39853

----------


## Leo

Ωωωω!!! Ευχαριστώ καλή επιστροφή  :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Καλη επιστροφη και να μας μαγεψετε με την παρουσιαση σας.:lol:

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια απογευματινή του πλοίου(μισό το άλλο δεν το έπερνε  :Very Happy: )
αφιερωμένη στον heraklion,γκαζοφονιά(speedkiller:mrgreen :Smile: και στους φαν του πλοίου 
(δεν είναι και η καλύτερη κατηφορίζει κιόλας  :Very Happy: )
P3170605.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

αφιερωμενη σε ολο το πληρωμα του SUPERFAST V.Να στε καλα παιδια και να χετε παντα καλες θαλασσες

----------


## Charlie Haas

καλο πλοιο εχω ταξηδεψει μια φορα απο Πατρα για Ανκονα

----------


## scoufgian

προσωπικα μπορω να πω οτι ειναι απο τα καλυτερα "κοκκινα"............

----------


## scoufgian

Το ημερολόγιο δείχνει μέσα Μαΐου, έχει μπει το καλοκαίρι για τα καλά και τι καλύτερο από ένα ταξίδι στην Αδριατική .Αφετηρία μας, το λιμάνι της Πάτρας, σημαντικός κόμβος για τις Διεθνείς Μεταφορές και όχι μόνο. Εκεί μας περιμένει ένα από τα θηρία της SUPERFAST FERRIES, για να πραγματοποιήσουμε μαζί του, ένα ταξίδι γνωριμίας και εντυπώσεων. Αυτή τη περίοδο στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ανκόνα, δραστηριοποιούνται 3 πλοία της SUPERFAST FERRIES.Δύο αδελφάκια, το SUPERFAST V και VI.Στη παρέα το ξαδελφάκι τους, SUPERFAST XI,αφού το SUPERFAST XII που ήταν τόσο καιρό μαζί τους, κρίθηκε σωστό να τοποθετηθεί στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο . Η επιλογή δύσκολη ανάμεσα στα 3 πλοία, αλλά τελικά το βαπόρι που θα μας φιλοξενήσει στο όμορφο αυτό ταξίδι, είναι το SUPERFAST V.Πλοίο βράχος ,ψηλό, γρήγορο και με το στυλ, που μόνο ο κύριος Παναγόπουλος ήξερε να δίνει στα «παιδιά» του. Κατασκευασμένο το 2001 στη Γερμανία, συνέβαλε αποφασιστικά στην ανάπτυξη και επικράτηση της Ελληνικής Ναυτικής Δύναμης στην Αδριατική.

Οι απαραίτητες συνεννοήσεις πραγματοποιούνται με τη κ.Αριάδνη Ψιμάρα ,Υπ/νη e-marketing και το ταξίδι είναι έτοιμο να ξεκινήσει. Η αναχώρηση μας θα γίνει το Σάββατο 16/5, με ώρα αναχώρησης από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας, στις 14:30.To ταξίδι μέχρι τη Πάτρα είναι κουραστικό, αλλά η προσμονή της αναχώρησης με το πλοίο, μας δίνει άλλο αέρα. Φτάνουμε στο λιμάνι, αλλά το πλοίο δεν έχει εισέλθει ακόμα στο εσωτερικό του λιμανιού. Κατευθυνόμαστε στο γκισέ της SUPERFAST FERRIES, στον επιβατικό σταθμό της Πάτρας .Εκεί παραλαμβάνουμε τα εισιτήρια επιβίβασης μας και κατευθυνόμαστε προς το καταπέλτη του πλοίου, το οποίο μόλις έχει πλαγιοδετήσει, ακριβώς μπροστά μας. Ο τεράστιος όγκος του πλοίου, έχει καλύψει με τη σκιά του, όλο τον χώρο μπροστά από τον επιβατικό σταθμό. Στο καταπέλτη μας υποδέχεται *ο Ύπαρχος του πλοίου κος Μπαράκος Κων/νος, μαζί με το επιτελείο του*. Μετά από μία σύντομη συνομιλία μαζί του, επιβιβαζόμαστε στο πλοίο .Μέσω του καταπέλτη που βρίσκεται στη μέση του Deck 3, κατεβαίνουμε στο Deck 1, όπου και αφήνουμε το όχημα μας. Επιστρέφουμε στο καταπέλτη και επιβιβαζόμαστε στο πλοίο, μέσω του καταπέλτη επιβατών. Κυλιόμενες σκάλες, μας μεταφέρουν γρήγορα και άνετα, *από το Deck 3 στο Deck 5* και από κει στο Deck 7.

To Deck 7 όπως είχαμε δει και στο αφιέρωμα που είχαμε πραγματοποιήσει στο SUPERFAST XII , περιλαμβάνει σχεδόν το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα των κοινόχρηστων χώρων του πλοίου. Ακολουθώντας μια ημικυκλική πορεία, είτε αριστερόστροφη, είτε δεξιόστροφη, ο επιβάτης πραγματοποιεί μία ξενάγηση σ όλο σχεδόν το Deck 7, τερματίζοντας πάντα στο ίδιο σημείο απ όπου ξεκίνησε. Επιλέγοντας τη δεξιόστροφη πορεία συναντάμε αρχικά τη Reception με το όμορφο καθιστικό της. Εκεί μας υποδέχεται, *ο Προϊστάμενος Αρχιθαλαμηπόλος, κος Δράκος Σπυρίδων, μαζί με την ομάδα του*. Ενημερώνουμε το Προϊστάμενο για το τι θα χρειαστούμε κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού μας και οδηγούμαστε στις καμπίνες μας . Η ώρα δείχνει 13:30 και μας απομένει μία μόνο ώρα για να κάνουμε μία σύντομη ξενάγηση στο πλοίο. Έχοντας σαν αφετηρία τη Reception, ξεκινάμε τη ξενάγηση μας στο *Deck 7*.Αμέσως μετά τη Reception συναντάμε το εστιατόριο Ala Carte. Αριστερά και δεξιά του διαδρόμου , άψογα στρωμένα τραπέζια, σε περιμένουν να απολαύσεις το γεύμα ή το δείπνο σου αγναντεύοντας το απέραντο γαλάζιο μέσα από τα τεράστια τζάμια. Ο κατάλογος του Α La Carte καλύπτει όλα τα γούστα. Ένας υπέροχος διάδρομος με άνετους καναπέδες στη μία του πλευρά και όμορφο πλακάκι στην άλλη ,αποτελεί την είσοδο στο Bar Lounge “Colours”, που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο του Deck 7. Εδώ ο επιβάτης μπορεί ν απολαύσει το καφέ του ,το ποτό του ή ακόμα και να παρακολουθήσει, το αγαπημένο του τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα. ¶νετος χώρος, που μπορεί ν απορροφήσει μεγάλο αριθμό επιβατών κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες, κατά τους οποίους δεν υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα παραμονής τους στα εξωτερικά Deck.Αμέσως μετά το Bar και στο κέντρο του πλοίου, υπάρχει το Casino.Πλήθος slot machines, περιμένουν τους επιβάτες, να ποντάρουν την τύχη τους, καθ όλη τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. Τέσσερις υπολογιστές μέσα στη Boutique, αποτελούν το σημείο απ όπου οι φίλοι του διαδικτύου, μπορούν να συνδεθούν και να ξεναγηθούν στο κυβερνοχώρο. Το Ιnternet Cafe πλαισιώνουν βιτρίνες, με είδη που υπάρχουν στα shops του πλοίου. Στο βάθος του διαδρόμου, που ξεκινήσαμε να περπατάμε από τη Reception, συναντάμε την είσοδο των “5th Avenue» Shops. Αναμνηστικά από το πλοίο ,επώνυμες τσάντες, αρώματα και μπλουζάκια των καλύτερων εταιριών, είναι στη διάθεση του επιβάτη, για να τα αγοράσει και να θυμάται έτσι, το ταξίδι αυτό που πραγματοποίησε με το SUPERFAST V. Τον υπόλοιπο χώρο μέχρι τη πλώρη καταλαμβάνουν καμπίνες των επιβατών. Ακολουθώντας την δεξιόστροφη πορεία προς τη πρύμη και προσπερνώντας το Internet Corner και το Casino, συναντάμε στα δεξιά μας το Playroom.Ο χώρος αυτός σήμερα, έχει διαρρυθμιστεί ανάλογα και καταλαμβάνεται από τρεις αναπαυτικές πολυθρόνες, που προσφέρουν massage, σε όποιον έχει ανάγκη, από λίγες στιγμές χαλάρωσης. Συνεχίζοντας τη πορεία μας, συναντάμε το Buffet-Restaurant “Three Forks”.Ο χώρος που πολλοί από μας τον ονομάζουμε Self Service, έρχεται με τη σειρά του να συμπληρώσει το A La Carte Restaurant και να προσφέρει τις ίδιες σε ποιότητα γαστρονομικές απολαύσεις στον επιβάτη. Στον ίδιο χώρο υπάρχει και το “Drivers Lounge” , ένας χώρος ενδιαίτησης για τους φίλους οδηγούς. Μία καινοτομία των πλοίων που διαπλέουν την Αδριατική ,με σκοπό να εξυπηρετήσουν τους οδηγούς των Διεθνών Μεταφορών. Το πρυμναίο μέρος του Deck 7 καταλαμβάνει το “Planets” Bar-Disco. Τεράστιος διώροφος χώρος, με απεριόριστη θέα προς τη πρύμη, είναι έτοιμος για να προσφέρει στιγμές χαλάρωσης στους επιβάτες. Το βράδυ και μετά τις 22:30, ο χώρος απομονώνεται και χρησιμοποιείται σαν Disco, παίζοντας ελληνική και ξένη μουσική. Κάνοντας το κύκλο μας επιστρέφουμε στο σημείο εκκίνησης μας. Η ώρα έχει πάει 14:30 και είμαστε έτοιμοι για απόπλου.

Αφήνουμε για λίγο τη ξενάγηση και ανεβαίνουμε σύντομα στο Deck 10, για ν απολαύσουμε την αναχώρηση μας από το λιμάνι . Ο Πλοίαρχος, κος Αναστασίου Ιωάννης, με περισσή μαεστρία “ξεκολλάει” το βαπόρι από το ντόκο και μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά, έχουμε χαράξει πορεία, προς το στενό Λευκάδας-Κεφαλονιάς.

Συνεχίζοντας τη ξενάγηση μας στο πλοίο, οδηγούμαστε στο *Deck 8*.Σχεδόν όλο το Deck το καταλαμβάνουν καμπίνες,2κλινες-4κλινες και Lux. Στο πίσω μέρος του Deck, συναντάμε το δεύτερο όροφο του “Planets” Βar-Casino. Nα τονίσουμε εδώ, ότι ο χώρος αυτός, προορίζεται για μη καπνίζοντες και είναι ιδανικός για εκδηλώσεις και συγκεντρώσεις. Σε ένα μικρό χώρο φιλοξενούνται και τα “Video Games”, για τους λάτρεις των ηλεκτρονικών παιχνιδιών.

Ανεβαίνοντας ένα ακόμα επίπεδο βρισκόμαστε στο *Deck 9*. Εδώ συναντάμε τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος, καθώς και καμπίνες επιβατών, στο πρυμναίο μέρος του Deck. Επίσης εδώ υπάρχουν τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα, οι κουκέτες και ο χώρος των Πρώτων Βοηθειών. Το Deck 9 διαθέτει επίσης, το υπέροχο πρυμναίο Bar “Bella View”.Υπέροχος ανοιχτός χώρος που συνδυάζει αέρα, ήλιο και ποτό ή καφέ μαζί.

Το *Deck 10*μπορεί να θεωρηθεί από πολλούς η χαρά του καραβολάτρη. ¶φθονοι χώροι για πολλές και διάφορες χρήσεις .Αριστερά και δεξιά της πρύμης και μέχρι τη μέση, υπάρχουν στεγασμένα πλαστικά τραπεζοκαθίσματα, που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για πολλούς λόγους. Στη μέση του Deck συναντάμε τις πισίνες του πλοίου, μαζί με το “Blue Maritime” Bar.Τραπεζάκια και ξαπλώστρες ,σε συνδυασμό με την υπέροχη μεγάλη πισίνα, προδιαθέτουν τον επιβάτη για μια βουτιά εν πλώ.
Ανδρικά και γυναικεία showers περιμένουν τους λουόμενους να απολαύσουν ένα δροσερό ντους, μετά τη τη βουτιά τους. Κοντά στη πλώρη, υπάρχει και κατάλληλος χώρος για τη φιλοξενία των αγαπημένων μας κατοικίδιων. Επίσης για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες, έχει προβλεφθεί εξωτερικός παιδότοπος για τους μικρούς μας φίλους. Το Deck 10 συμπληρώνει η γέφυρα του πλοίου, την οποία θα δούμε παρακάτω αναλυτικά.
Η περιπλάνηση αυτή, μας πήρε παραπάνω χρόνο από αυτό που περιμέναμε, οπότε και το πλοίο μας, κοντεύει να μπει στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Αργά αλλά σταθερά ,λόγω των ορίων ταχύτητας που υπάρχουν στο δίαυλο, προσεγγίζουμε την Ηγουμενίτσα. Φορτηγά και Ι.Χ. επιβιβάζονται στο πλοίο και σε λιγότερο από μισή ώρα ξεκινάμε προς Ανκόνα. Το στομάχι αρχίζει να διαμαρτύρεται, οπότε κρίνουμε καλό να επισκεφτούμε το εστιατόριο A La Carte. *O Αρχιμάγειρας, κος Δημορρηγόπουλος Δημήτρης και το επιτελείο του*, έχουν ετοιμάσει υπέροχα πιάτα για να τα γευτεί ο ουρανίσκος μας. Καταπληκτικό service, που δεν έχει σε τίποτα να ζηλέψει τις παροχές που προσφέρουν τα σύγχρονα και πολυτελή ξενοδοχεία μας. Η ώρα περνάει και πρέπει να ξεκουραστούμε, έτσι ώστε να είμαστε φρέσκοι για την επόμενη ημέρα. Οι ανέσεις που μας προσφέρουν οι καμπίνες μας είναι υψηλού ξενοδοχειακού επιπέδου.

Η επόμενη μέρα μας, ξεκινάει από το Self Service, όπου και απολαμβάνουμε το πλούσιο πρωινό μας. Αποφασίζουμε να περάσουμε την υπόλοιπη μέρα μας μέχρι την Ανκόνα, στο πρυμναίο Bar του Deck 9, όπου και πίνουμε το καφέ μας. Γύρω στις 12 το μεσημέρι, ώρα Ελλάδας και με τη συνοδεία πλοηγού, δένουμε στην Ανκόνα.
Ο κος Ύπαρχος μαζί με το πλήρωμα της κουβέρτας δίνουν αγώνα, έτσι ώστε τα 90 φορτηγά να μπουν στο πλοίο και να μην καθυστερήσει ο απόπλους. Ο στόχος επιτυγχάνεται και στις 14:30 αναχωρούμε για τα πάτρια εδάφη. Να τονίσουμε πως όπως και στην Ηγουμενίτσα έτσι και στην Ανκόνα, υπάρχουν οι περιορισμοί ταχύτητας, που δεν μας αφήνουν να πιάσουμε γρήγορα τη ταχύτητα μας. Διασχίζοντας την Αδριατική επιλέγουμε να γευματίσουμε στο Self Service, για να δοκιμάσουμε το Menu του. Οι εντυπώσεις ίδιες όπως και στο A La Carte . Μεγάλη ποικιλία ορεκτικών, γευμάτων και επιδόρπιων περιμένουν τον επιβάτη να δοκιμάσει. Ποιότητα, καθαριότητα και εξυπηρέτηση ,τρεις έννοιες που συναντήσαμε και στους 2 χώρους ενδιαίτησης του πλοίου. Το απογευματάκι επισκεπτόμαστε το Μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου, όπου και έχουμε ιδιαίτερα ζεστή συνομιλία με το *Αʼ Μηχανικό , κ.Λυμπερόπουλο Επαμεινώνδα*. Το πλοίο κινείται από 4 Μηχανές SULZER. Επίσης διαθέτει 2 Bow Thrusters και 1 Stern Thruster. Το πλοίο έχει μέγιστη ταχύτητα 28,9 κόμβους και πραγματοποιεί τη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Ανκόνα (522μίλια) σε 21 ώρες. H υπόλοιπη μέρα μας κυλάει με συζητήσεις με μέλη του πληρώματος. Ιδιαίτερο βάρος να δώσουμε στη συζήτηση που είχαμε με τον Ύπαρχο του πλοίου, κ.Μπαράκο, γύρω από το πλοίο, αλλά και για θέματα της ακτοπλοΐας μας.

Η τελευταία μέρα μας στο πλοίο ξεκινάει νωρίς, γύρω στις 5:30 το πρωί, αφού στη γέφυρα, μας περιμένει ο Πλοίαρχος του SUPERFAST V, κος Αναστασίου, για να δούμε από ψηλά την είσοδο μας στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Γέφυρα γνώριμη, αφού το πρόσφατο μας ταξίδι με το SUPERFAST XII, μας φέρνει πολλές αναμνήσεις. Κατά τη παραμονή μας στη Γέφυρα, *ενημερωθήκαμε από το κ.Πλοίαρχο ,για τη λειτουργία διάφορων οργάνων που χρησιμοποιούνται για τη διακυβέρνηση του πλοίου*. Επίσης είχαμε την ευκαιρία να απολαύσουμε ένα καταπληκτικό ρεμέντζο μέσα στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας και να θαυμάσουμε το Πλοίαρχο να πρυμνοδετεί το πλοίο με κινήσεις ακριβείας. Το ταξίδι φτάνει στο τέλος του και είναι η στιγμή που πρέπει να επισκεφτούμε, το Προϊστάμενο Αρχιθαλαμηπόλο, κ.Δράκο για να συλλέξουμε τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες για το ξενοδοχειακό εξοπλισμό.
Το SUPERFAST V, διαθέτει 244 καμπίνες με 844 κρεβάτια. Το θερινό πρωτόκολλο του πλοίου είναι 1595 άτομα ενώ το χειμερινό 850. Διαθέτει 90 θέσεις αεροπορικού τύπου και 60 κουκέτες. Το πλήρωμα του πλοίου ανέρχεται σε 104 άτομα. Το συνολικό μήκος του είναι 204 μέτρα ενώ το πλάτους του φτάνει τα 25 μέτρα. Μπορεί να μεταφέρει 1000 οχήματα ή συνδυασμό 110 φορτηγών και 100 Ι.Χ.
Γύρω στις 12:15 το υπέροχο ταξίδι φτάνει στο τέλος του, αφήνοντας σε εμάς, τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις.
Από τη μεριά μας, να εκφράσουμε τις ευχαριστίες μας στα άτομα που μας βοήθησαν να φέρουμε σε πέρας το δύσκολο αυτό εγχείρημα και είναι οι:

*Από τη SUPERFAST FERRIES*
Ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα την κα Αριάδνη Ψιμάρα , Υπ/νη e-marketing
για την βοήθεια που μας παρείχε πριν αλλά και κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού.Επίσης το τμήμα Διεύθυνσης Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών κ Εκμετάλλευσης Ξενοδοχείου.

*Από το SUPERFAST V*
1) κ.Αναστασίου Ιωάννη, Πλοίαρχο
2) κ.Μπαράκο Κων/νο ,Ύπαρχο
3) κ.Λυμπερόπουλο Επαμεινώνδα, Αʼ Μηχανικό
4) κ.Οικονομόπουλο Θεόδωρο, Υποπλοίαρχο
5) κ.Κιοσπε Αντώνιο, Υποπλοίαρχο
6) κ.Αγγελίδη Στέφανο, Υποπλοίαρχο
7) κ.Δράκο Σπυρίδων, Προϊστάμενο Αρχιθαλαμηπόλο
8 ) κ.Μητσέα Παναγιώτη, Προϊστάμενο Οικονομικό
9) κ.Δημορρηγόπουλο Δημήτριο, Αρχιμάγειρα

Όπως συνηθίζουμε σε κάθε αφιέρωμα να πούμε δυο λόγια από καρδιάς
για τους ανθρώπους που γνωρίσαμε και σε αυτό το ταξίδι μας.

*Καπετάν Γιάννη*, θα μπορούσαμε να μείνουμε στην γέφυρα μαζί σου για πολλά, πολλά ταξίδια ακόμα. Η ξενάγηση τέλεια και οι πληροφορίες που μας έδινες ήταν σημαντικές, μιας και τα μέρη από εκεί δεν τα γνωρίζαμε. Το χιούμορ σου και η απλότητα σου, μας έκανε να νοιώσουμε άνετα από την πρώτη στιγμή. Επίσης μας έδωσες την χαρά, εσύ και η ομάδα σου στη γέφυρα, να ζήσουμε ένα μοναδικό για μας ξημέρωμα, την είσοδο και το ρεμέτζο, στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.
*Ύπαρχε,* παρʼ όλο το φόρτο της δουλειάς σου, δεν παρέβλεψες να καθίσεις μαζί μας, να πιούμε έναν καφέ και να έχουμε μια συζήτηση που μας έδειξε ότι, είσαι ένας άψογος επαγγελματίας, με γνώσεις για την δουλειά σου αλλά και άνθρωπος διαμάντι.
*Μάστρο Νόντα,* τις ώρες μας μεταξύ γέφυρας και μηχανής θα τις μοιράζαμε το ίδιο. Η επίσκεψη μας στο μηχανοστάσιο και η κουβέντα που κάναμε, μας άφησε εντυπώσεις σαν να σε γνωρίζαμε από παλιά.
*Προϊστάμενε Αρχιθαλαμηπόλε,* στο καλύτερο ξενοδοχείο να βρισκόμασταν, αυτό που ζήσαμε στο πλοίο δεν θα το ζούσαμε αλλού. Η διάθεση σου να μας εξυπηρετήσεις και να μας βοηθήσεις στο ταξίδι μας ήταν μεγάλη, εσένα αλλά και όλου του επιτελείου σου.
*Σεφ,,*μαζί με την «ομάδα» σου μας κάνατε να μην ξέρουμε τι να πρώτο-δοκιμάσουμε από το πλούσιο μενού, τυχεροί όσοι ταξιδεύουν και φροντίζεις εσύ για το φαγητό τους.
Να ευχαριστήσουμε επίσης τον υπάλληλο του πρακτορείου της SUPERFAST FERRIES, στην Ανκόνα κ.Βαγγέλη, για την εξυπηρέτηση και τη βοήθεια που μας προσέφερε, κατά τη διάρκεια της παραμονής μας στην Ιταλική πόλη.

*Αφιερωμενο σε ολα τα μελη του Nautilia.Gr*
*Prutanis-Moutsokwstas-Dimitris-Scoufgian*

----------


## douzoune

άλλο ένα φανταστικό αφιέρωμα!!!! προσωπικά νιώθω σαν να ταξίδεψα μαζί σας!!!! πάρα πολλά συγχαρητήρια στην ομάδα των τεσσάρων!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλή δουλειά παίδες!!! Μπράβο... Να είστε καλά και να συνεχίσετε δυναμικά... Εμείς οι καραβολάτρες ας περιμένουμε τον επόμενο στόχο σας!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φανταστική δουλειά παιδιά!!!Να είστε καλά και να συνεχίσετε στον ίδιο ρυθμό...Αναμένουμε με χαρά το επόμενο αφιέρωμα σας σε κάποιο πλοίο της ακτοπλοΐας μας!!!*

----------


## DimitrisT

Μας κακομαθένετε :lol:,ένα ακόμα φανταστικό αφιέρωμα,καταπληκτηκή δουλειά, χίλια ευχαριστώ να στε καλά.

----------


## hsw

Εκπληκτικό αφιέρωμα! Μπράβο και στους τέσσερις! Πάντως έχω να το λέω πως η Lux των Superfast είναι πάρα πολύ καλή και σίγουρα καλύτερη κατά τη γνώμη μου από αυτήν του Ευρώπη Παλάς. Επιτρέψτε μου όμως να κάνω μια διόρθωση... Είναι είτε Σάββατο 16/05 ή Κυριακή 17/05... Δεν ξεχνάω εύκολα τη μέρα των γενεθλίων μου!

----------


## ελμεψη

Μπραβο παιδια,η περιγραφη ηταν απιστευτη.Καλα ταξιδια να εχετε και συνεχισετε να μας χαριζετε τετοιες εμπειριες.

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ παιδια,να στε καλα.φιλε hsw ευχαριστουμε για τη διορθωση,δαιμονας του τυπογραφειου... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα για άλλη μία φορά!!
Τα λόγια είναι περριτά....
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας... :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Για αλλη μια φορα μας προσφερατε ενα απολαυστικο ταξιδι, να σται καλα!

----------


## nkr

Το περιμεναμε αυτο πως και πως ειστε φανταστικοι συνεχιστε ετσι. :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> ..................................


_Mπράβο και από μένα στην ''ΧΡΥΣΗ ΤΕΤΡΑΔΑ'' και καλή δύναμη για την επόμενη αφιέρωση..._

----------


## dimitris

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ και παλι ολα τα παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια!!!
Να πω και κατι μιας και στο θεμα της Σουπερφαστ εχει ανοιξει μια κουβεντα με φημες οτι θα ερθει το XI και, και...
να ευχηθουμε να ερθει και γρηγορα, μακαρι να ερθουν στο Αιγαιο και το V και το VI ειναι βαπορια που χαιρεσαι να ταξιδευεις μαζι τους!!!
Τα "ταξιδια" συνεχιζονται  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

*ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΥΠΕΡΕΧΟ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ* είναι μερικές από τις λέξεις που εκφράζουν αυτό που κάνετε 
ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να κάνετε κανένα ταξιδάκι με κανένα βεντουροπλοιο μπορεί να μην έχει αυτή την χλιδή και πολυτέλεια αλλά πιστέψεμε το ταξίδι είναι άκρως καραβολατρικό  :Very Happy: 
επίσης να δώσουμε και συγχαρητήρια και στην εταιρία και στο πλήρωμα χερόμαστε να βλέπουμε τέτοια βαπόρια και εταιρίες

----------


## scoufgian

> *ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΥΠΕΡΕΧΟ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ* είναι μερικές από τις λέξεις που εκφράζουν αυτό που κάνετε 
> ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να κάνετε κανένα ταξιδάκι με κανένα βεντουροπλοιο μπορεί να μην έχει αυτή την χλιδή και πολυτέλεια αλλά πιστέψεμε το ταξίδι είναι άκρως καραβολατρικό 
> επίσης να δώσουμε και συγχαρητήρια και στην εταιρία και στο πλήρωμα χερόμαστε να βλέπουμε τέτοια βαπόρια και εταιρίες


 Nικολα σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια.......Πιστεψε με τα αφιερωματα γινονται σε ολα σχεδον τα πλοια ανεξαρτητα την ηλικια τους και τη χλιδη που εχουν...Η ευχη σου πολυ συντομα θα πραγματοποιηθει....Εν αναμονη

----------


## Νικόλας

έγινε φίλε γιάννη περιμένω με αγωνία και όταν θα έρθει η σειρά τους για ότι ότι ότι και αν θέλετε εδώ στον βεντουροξεναγό και όχι μόνο  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## prutanis

Να πω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου ενα ευχαριστω σε ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ για τα καλα τους λογια!

----------


## ελμεψη

Απογευμα Κυριακης και επιβαλοταν μια βολτα στη μαρινα της Πατρας,κατα τις 6 εμπαινε με αναποδα για να δεσει μιας και ειχε και αλλα πλοια και οι μανουβρες μεσα δεν γινοντουσαν λογο ελλειψης χωρου.Κατα τις 7 συνειδητοποιησα κατι που δεν ειχα ξαναδει σε superfast περα του 1(του παλιου) που βρισκεται τωρα στην μελβουρνη.Στο deck με τις αγκυρες το πλοιο ανοιγει μπροστα.... Ειδου
DSC06807.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιώργο έδωσες την απάντηση στο ερώτημά μου ! Ιδού λοιπόν και ο λόγος που φεύγει μπροστά ο διαχήτης του άερα ! Πάντως ένα έχω να πω εγώ, αν αυτό το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε επί της προεδρίας του Παναγόπουλου (γιατί δεν το γνωρίζω καλά) τότε αυτός ο άνθρωπος έβλεπε χρόνια μπροστά ! Γιατί ενώ ήξερε ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο να αξιοποιηθεί αυτό το σύστημα στην Ελλάδα, το πρόσθεσε στο πλοίο του και οι άλλοι από την άλλη μεριά του Αιγαίου φράζουν καταπέλτες για πλάκα ! Μπράβο του !

----------


## diagoras

Μια παλιοτερη φωτογραφια του βαπορα.Ιουλιος 2006 
superfastV[1].jpg

----------


## .voyager

Ωραία φώτο, τέκνοv μου  :Smile: 
Από τη βόρεια.

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πατερ,αντε αλλη μια για σενα,στην Ηγουμενιτσα 
DSC03312[1].jpg

----------


## cpt θανος

ΜΕΓΑΛΕ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ. ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΈΝΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ SUPERFAST KAI VIDEO.

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πολυ.Περιμενω με αγωνια τι εχεις να μας δειξεις :Wink:

----------


## ελμεψη

Πριν απο λιγο το Superfast V αφηχθει στο λιμανι της Πατρας κυνηγωντας το αδερφο του Superfast I.Μπηκε με ανάποδα.Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα αλλα ειναι απο κινητο.

DSC01010.JPG

DSC01015.JPG

DSC01019.JPG

----------


## REDBLACK

Σχεδον live-ενημερωση !!! Ενα μπραβο για τις φωτο.

----------


## diagoras

Για αλλη μια φορα πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου.Τι σημασια που ειναι απο κινητο.Ειναι τελειες

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Πριν απο λιγο το Superfast V αφηχθει στο λιμανι της Πατρας κυνηγωντας το αδερφο του Superfast I.Μπηκε με ανάποδα.Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα αλλα ειναι απο κινητο.
> 
> DSC01010.JPG
> 
> DSC01015.JPG
> 
> DSC01019.JPG


 παντως το κινητο σου τραβαει πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!:lol:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

To superfast v στην Ηγουμενιτσα οταν μας εσκσε μια προσπεραση.Τραβηγμενες απο την παντοφλα ΕΛΕΝΗ.
P1011595.JPG

P1011597.JPG

P1011603.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Ωραίος! Τα καράβια όταν πλέουν στα νερά του Ιονίου έχουν άλλη χάρη  :Wink:

----------


## ελμεψη

Μιας και το ξεχασαμε λιγο το καραβακι για να ξαναζωντανεψουμε το θεμα του μια φωτογραφια απο μια μεσημεριανη του αναχωρηση απο το λιμανι της Πατρας με ενα μικρο ιστιοφορο να το χαιρεταει.

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε έλμεψη!

----------


## Νικόλας

SUPERFAST V μόλις ήρθε και ετοιμάζει το σόου που θα κάνει !!  :Very Happy: 
P7030070.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Σύμφωνα με τοπικό κανάλι είχαμε φάρσα για τοποθέτηση βόμβας! Προφανώς γι'αυτό φεύγει και καθυστερημένα αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## Νικόλας

Aκόμα μια από το ρεμέτζο που έκανε !!  :Very Happy: 
P7030073.jpg
ΣΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΙς ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ !!

----------


## Νικόλας

σιγά σιγά πάει προς την θέση του 
P7030076.jpg

----------


## mujer_latina

Θα σας ανεβάζω και εγώ φωτογραφίες από βδομάδα που θα πιάσω δουλειά  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Σήμερα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59872

----------


## Νικόλας

καλοκαιράκι στην ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ ! :Very Happy: 
P7030109.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ V στο Στενο Λευκαδας-Κεφαλονιας....

*ΧΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ TRAKMAN....ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΙΣΕΙΣ.....*

----------


## Νικόλας

Superfast V μετά το πολάρις λίγο πιο κάτω πετύχαμε και τούτο !!
νομίζω είναι ένα στενό εκεί όταν φεύγεις απο Κέρκυρα που λέγετε περιστέρια αλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος !! :Very Happy: 
*P7050216.jpg*
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΑΣΤΑΚΙΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ*

----------


## .voyager

Αυτά είναι...  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια για τον φίλο από πάνω !!:mrgreen:
P7050217.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Νο comment!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Νικόλας

εν ώρα μανούβρας :mrgreen:
P7030071.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Superfast V εν δράσει σε μανούβρα στην Ηγουμενίτσα...Αφιερωμένη στον ΝΙΚΟΛΑ, τον Χρήστο (.voyager) και τον Γιώργο (Trakman) :Wink: 
P4134585.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω ωραία φώτο φίλε μπράβο 
ευχαριστώ ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ένα απόγευμα στη ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ !!
P7030102.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ στους Φίλλιπος Αίγιο, dokimakos 21ndimitr93*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Superfast V εν δράσει σε μανούβρα στην Ηγουμενίτσα...Αφιερωμένη στον ΝΙΚΟΛΑ, τον Χρήστο (.voyager) και τον Γιώργο (Trakman)
> P4134585.jpg


Μαγκα μου εξαιρετικη...

----------


## dokimakos21

> ένα απόγευμα στη ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ !!
> P7030102.jpg
> *ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ στους Φίλλιπος Αίγιο, dokimakos 21ndimitr93*


Καλημερα Νικολα...Ευχαριστω πολυ κ ανταποδιδω....
Με "*πλωρη για Ηγουμενιτσα*"

PA081090.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

οοοοοοο αυτά είναι !!
ευχαριστώ !
έλα πιάσε άλλη μια στην Ηγουμενίτσα  :Very Happy: 
P7060274.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Είσοδος στον δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας.....
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Χρήστο, τον Μίλτο, τον Διονύση, τον Νικόλα, τον Γιώργο(Trakman) και τον Φώτη!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Είσοδος στον δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας.....
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Χρήστο, τον Μίλτο, τον Διονύση, τον Νικόλα, τον Γιώργο(Trakman) και τον Φώτη!!!!!


 Σε ευχαριστω Νικο...Ελπιζω την πεμπτη που 8α ειμαι Σουδα να σε δω κ να σε γνωρισω....Αλλη μια φωτο σκιζοντας τα νερα του Ιονιου...Χαρισμενη εξαιρετικα στον ndimitr93 κ στο νικολα...

PA081088.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> οοοοοοο αυτά είναι !!
> ευχαριστώ !
> έλα πιάσε άλλη μια στην Ηγουμενίτσα 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62113


Πω πω!!Από μικρό άρχισε το κάπνισμα κι αυτό :Cool:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πω πω!!Από μικρό άρχισε το κάπνισμα κι αυτό


Και έλεγα ότι υπάρχει θέμα που να μην έχεις ψάξεις για τσιγάρο!! Ελα μου όμως που αδικώμαι!!!! :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## sg3

για δειτε εδω!!! :Wink:  http://webtv.antenna.gr/webtv/thexfa...1q_p_bqz_yg%3d

----------


## ndimitr93

*SUPERFAST V*
Αναχώρηση από Ηγουμενίτσα....
Μεγάλο Σάββατο 18 Απριλίου 2009.......

Αφιερωμένη στους .voyager, MILTIADIS, dokimakos21, Νικόλας, Trakman, polykas, Captain Nionios  και opelmanos!:grin::wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Superfast V μπαίνοντας στην Πάτρα, κάτω από μαύρα απειλητικά σύννεφα:

Superfast V.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Το Superfast V μπαίνοντας στην Πάτρα, κάτω από μαύρα απειλητικά σύννεφα:
> 
> Superfast V.jpg


Καλά βρε φίλε Μάρκο, δε φοβήθηκες? Μιλάμε για πολύ απειλητικό καιρό.

----------


## Thanasis89

Απίστευτες φωτογραφίες ! Απίστευτες ! Μπράβο... Το σκηνικό είναι θαυμάσιο !

----------


## Harry14

> Το Superfast V μπαίνοντας στην Πάτρα, κάτω από μαύρα απειλητικά σύννεφα:
> 
> Superfast V.jpg


Αυτη η αντιθεση που κανει στην πλωρη με τον φωτισμο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!

----------


## Appia_1978

Τέτοιους καιρούς, εμείς οι Επτανήσιοι τους τρώμε για πρωινό :mrgreen:

Όχι, στα σοβαρά τώρα, είχε βρέξει πιο μπροστά και τα σύννεφα φεύγανε για τα βόρεια, έτσι όταν μπήκε το καράβι άρχισε να βγάζει μάλιστα και ήλιο.

Μου προκαλεί ιδιαίτερη ευχαρίστηση που σας αρέσει η εικόνα, γιατί τώρα τελευταία σπανίως έχω την ευκαιρία να βρεθώ δίπλα στο αγαπημένο μας Ιόνιο ...

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Είσοδος στον δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας.....
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Χρήστο, τον Μίλτο, τον Διονύση, τον Νικόλα, τον Γιώργο(Trakman) και τον Φώτη!!!!!





> *SUPERFAST V*
> Αναχώρηση από Ηγουμενίτσα....
> Μεγάλο Σάββατο 18 Απριλίου 2009.......
> Αφιερωμένηστους .voyager, MILTIADIS, dokimakos21, Νικόλας, Trakman, polykas, Captain Nionios και opelmanos!


Αμαν!μου ξεφυγαν,τωρα τις ειδα Νικο!:?σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ εστω και καθυστερημενα! :Wink: αριστες κ οι δυο!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αμαν!μου ξεφυγαν,τωρα τις ειδα Νικο!:?σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ εστω και καθυστερημενα!αριστες κ οι δυο!


20 απουσίες πήρες!!!! :Very Happy:  Δικαιολογημένες όμως.... :Wink:  Να είσαι καλά....

----------


## konigi

Πάτρα 21.11.2009
 Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες με τα χρόνια μου πολλά.

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστούμε konigi.Λάδι η θάλασσα...*

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πάτρα 21.11.2009
>  Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες με τα χρόνια μου πολλά.


Εδώ κοίτα που βούτηξε μέσα στην θάλασσα!!! :Cool:  :Very Happy:  Να είσαι καλά συνάδελφε....

----------


## ndimitr93

Superfast V.........
Μανούβρα στην Ηγουμενίτσα.....
Αφιερωμένη στους konigi, polykas, MILTIADIS, CORFU, Trakman, ελμεψη και Νικόλας..... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> Superfast V.........
> Μανούβρα στην Ηγουμενίτσα.....
> Αφιερωμένη στους konigi, polykas, MILTIADIS, CORFU, Trakman, ελμεψη και Νικόλας.....


τρομερη ληψη!!

----------


## proussos

Κυκλοφορούν έντονες φήμες ότι σύντομα θα αλλάξει νερά και σινιάλα...

----------


## dokimakos21

> Κυκλοφορούν έντονες φήμες ότι σύντομα θα αλλάξει νερά και σινιάλα...


Δλδ φιλε proussos??Μπορεις να γινεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος??

----------


## Leo

Μα γιατί βιάζεσαι Φώτη? Τα νέα θα μαθευτούν όταν υπάρξουν. Προς το παρόν ο φίλος proussos είπε " έντονες φήμες " το οποίο είναι συγκεκριμένο αυτή την στιγμή, τις επόμενες μέρες θα δούμε το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## sg3

μηπως το κανουν blue star? :Wink: και το φερουν αιγαιο για δωδεκανησα(σαντορινη κω ροδο) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ?και το blue star 1 για χιο μυτιληνη?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> μηπως το κανουν blue star?και το φερουν αιγαιο για δωδεκανησα(σαντορινη κω ροδο)?και το blue star 1 για χιο μυτιληνη?


Δεν ακούγεται και άσχημη ιδέα... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς δεν έγινε κατανοητό το μήνυμα μου παρπαάνω. Παρακαλώ να σταματήσουν οι φιλολογίες και οι υποθέσεις.

----------


## CORFU

με πολυ μικρη ταχυτητα 8.4 ανοικτα των Παξων αυτην την ωρα το πλοιο.Γνωριζουμε κατι???

----------


## CORFU

ολα ενταξει τωρα!!!

----------


## douzoune

Φίλε Corfu πολύ πιθανόν από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω να οφείλεται σε κάποια δυσλειτουργία του συστήματος καθώς αν δείς το πλοίο από ένα σημείο και μετά 'εκτινάσσεται' σε μια θέση που με αυτή την ταχύτητα δεν είχε πάει με τίποτα!!!
Μην βασίζεσαι και πολύ στο ais γενικά....υπάρχει νομίζω και κάποιο αντίστοιχο θέμα όπου αναλύονται κάποιοι παράγοντες στους οποίους πιθανόν να οφείλονται τέτοιες δυσλειτουργίες (καιρικές συνθήκες κ.ά).

----------


## CORFU

σωστοs......ευχαριστω εχειs δικιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST V στην ηγουμενιτσα ξημερωματα

IMG_2279.JPG

----------


## proussos

*Η ημέρα που ξημερώνει είναι σημαδιακή και σημαντική για το πλοίο καθώς στο λιμάνι το περιμένουν κάποιοι* κύριοι...

----------


## Leo

Ωχ.... δεύτερη καμπάνα σήμερα, την πρώτη την διάβασα *εδώ*. Για να δούμε θα τριτώσει?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τετοια βαπορια πρεπει να τα επιχωρηγει το κρατος ως τα αριστα του ειδους τους και οχι να τα δινουν.Ειναι τιμη της ελλαδας να εχει τα SUPERFAST στην σημαια της

----------


## diagoras

Παλιοτερα ειχαν ακουστει και καποιες φημες για πωληση του στην stena lines το πλοιο δεν πουληθηκε λογω διαφορας στο οικονομικο.Ας ελπισουμε να γινει ετσι και τωρα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST V ενα απο τα καλυτερα φερυ παγκοσμιος στην πατρα του 2009


a2n8b (44).JPG


Αφιερωμενο στους TSS APOLLON, Proussos, Apostolos

----------


## TOM

Αφιερωμενη σ'ολους τους εορταζοντες σημερα.

ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ V εν πλω.....

sf2222.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Οριστικη πλεον η πωληση του πλοιου στην BRITANY FERRIES:cry:...Η παραδωση του στα νεα αφεντικα 8α γινει στην Συρο μετα τον δεξαμενισμο του...!!*

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Οχι ρε παιδια μα γιατι να φευγουν καραβια σαν και αυτα.Κριμα και παλι κριμα.

----------


## knossos palace

σορρυ για την ερτιση  :Surprised: ops:μηπως ξερουμε αν υπαρχη αντικατασταση του με καποιο αλλο? :Confused:  :Surprised: ops:στο μελον

----------


## sg3

δυστυχως.αρα τωρα εχει 2 πλοια για μπαρι, 2 πλοια για ανκονα(μεσημεριανα δρομολογια μονο 14,30) και 1 για ηρακλειο!
αρα χανια δεν παει!
superfast 1,2,6,11,12

----------


## aeroplanos

Κριμα-κριμα-κριμα....

Πανω που εβλεπα τα ξενητεμενα κοκκινα...και φανταζομουνα ποσο ωραια θα ηταν να ερχοντουσαν Ελλαδα παλι.

Ελπιζω ο ομιλος να  μην πεταξει τους κοκκινους γιγαντες και να γεμισουμε παλι με Ιταλια και Ιαπωνια.. :Sad:

----------


## vageliss23

Αν γίνει αυτό πραγματικότητα, η λογική λέει ότι θα πάει το VI στο Ηράκλειο ώστε η Ανκόνα να εξυπηρετείται από δίδυμα πλοία

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αν γίνει αυτό πραγματικότητα, η λογική λέει ότι θα πάει το VI στο Ηράκλειο ώστε η Ανκόνα να εξυπηρετείται από δίδυμα πλοία


Δεν παίζει και τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο αυτό...

----------


## vageliss23

Είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα να εξυπηρετείς τη γραμμή με ίδια πλοία! Στάνταρ χωρητικότητα, σε περιπτώσεις αλλαγών μεταφέρεις αυτούσιο το πλάνο, ταύτιση επιβατών, κλπ, κλπ

----------


## xidianakis

κριμα........ παντως οι κινησεις αυτες μου δινουν την εντυπωση πως ο κ Βγενοπουλος ετοιμαζεται να δυναμωσει τον στολο του με 2 νεους γερμανους γιγαντες.....

----------


## ndimitr93

> κριμα........ παντως οι κινησεις αυτες μου δινουν την εντυπωση πως ο κ Βγενοπουλος ετοιμαζεται να δυναμωσει τον στολο του με 2 νεους γερμανους γιγαντες.....


Δηλαδή??????

----------


## xidianakis

> Δηλαδή??????


δηλαδη μην σας φανει παραξενο οπως εδωσε την εντολη να κατασκευασθουν 2 μπλε αστερια, να κανει το ιδιο και για 2 κοκκινα.....

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Οριστικη πλεον η πωληση του πλοιου στην BRITANY FERRIES:cry:...Η παραδωση του στα νεα αφεντικα 8α γινει στην Συρο μετα τον δεξαμενισμο του...!!*


Πολυ ασχημα λοιπον τα νεα εαν φυσικα ειναι αληθεια :Sad:

----------


## ιθακη

> δηλαδη μην σας φανει παραξενο οπως εδωσε την εντολη να κατασκευασθουν 2 μπλε αστερια, να κανει το ιδιο και για 2 κοκκινα.....


 ας ελπιζουμε πως αν το κανει αυτο θα μοιαζουν τουλαχιστον με τα bs1,2 η με τους προκατοχους τους,και οχι με τα "μοντερνα" sf1,sf2

----------


## aeroplanos

> κριμα........ παντως οι κινησεις αυτες μου δινουν την εντυπωση πως ο κ Βγενοπουλος ετοιμαζεται να δυναμωσει τον στολο του με 2 νεους γερμανους γιγαντες.....


Μονο ετσι...θα αντικατασταθει επαξια το V  :Very Happy: 

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/superspeed_1_2008_ank.htm

----------


## despo

Δεν σηκώνει η γραμμή της Αγκώνας τόσο πολλά πλοία, οπότε λογικό είναι κάποιος να 'ξαλαφρώσει'. Δεν νομίζω οτι σε τέτοιους καιρούς οτι υπάρχει περίπτωση αντικατάστασης με κάποια νέα ναυπήγηση, ουτε θα οτι θα εγκαταλείψει το '12' τη γραμμή Ηρακλείου.

----------


## Leo

'Εχω την ίδια άποψη με τον despo.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντως το superfast 5 εφερε πολλα λεφτα στην εταιρεια.Πρωτα ειχε παραδωθει το sf 6 και μετα το  sf5 αν θυμαστε, λoγω των claim με τα gearbox

----------


## xidianakis

το superfast v θα μας αφησει.. το superfast vi θα κατεβει ηρακλειο, τα superfast xii superfast xi θα ειναι τα 2 αδερφακια της Ανκονα, τα superfast 1 & 2 για Μπαρι..

----------


## vageliss23

Κι εμένα έτσι μου φαίνεται πολύ ωραίο και "τακτικό" το πλάνο.

Ωστόσο, θα προτιμουσα να έμπαινε και ένα κόκκινο στα Χανιά  :Sad:

----------


## TOM

ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ V στο Ιονιο....Αφιερωμενη σ'ολους τους συνονοματους[Σπυρους] που γιορταζουν σημερα.

sf.jpg

----------


## proussos

*To ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ V σε τυφώνα μερικές ώρες πριν την Ancona με ταχύτητα 10 κόμβων.*
*Στις 15 Ιανουαρίου 2004 με Πλοίαρχο τον Cpt. Δημήτρη Μολφέση.

*TYPH 5.jpg

TYPH 2.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι από το* *www.superfast.com*
*Παρθενικός κατάπλους του SUPERFAST V στην Πάτρα με Πλοίαρχο τον Commodore Μιχάλη Δεναξά.*
*Αυτή η εικόνα έχει περάσει στην ιστορία !*
*Απόδοση τιμών και καλωσόρισμα του πλοίου από τα SUPERFAST I,III,IV και VI καθώς και τα ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ.*
*Έλειπε μόνο το SUPERFAST II που ήταν στο Μπάρι.*

*Στη συνέχεια μια φωτογραφία του SUPERFAST V δεμένο στην προβλήτα Νο 12 στο Μπάρι.*

*Τέλος...ηλιοβασίλεμα στην Ancona...λίγη ώρα μετά τον απόπλου του SUPERFAST V.*

*Μία συλλογή φωτογραφιών για όλους εμάς που το αγαπήσαμε και το αγαπάμε...ως αποχαιρετισμός.

*SFF_fleet.jpg

SF 5 2.JPG

SS1.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

[QUOTE=proussos;288574]*To ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ V σε τυφώνα μερικές ώρες πριν την Ancona με ταχύτητα 10 κόμβων.*
*Στις 15 Ιανουαρίου 2004 με Πλοίαρχο τον Cpt. Δημήτρη Μολφέση.*[/QUOT

φιλε Προυσσός εντυπωσιακή φωτό!!να σε διορθώσω μόνο οτι τυφώνες δεν υπάρχουν στην Αδριατική ακόμη...

----------


## proussos

[QUOTE=BULKERMAN;288577]


> *To ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ V σε τυφώνα μερικές ώρες πριν την Ancona με ταχύτητα 10 κόμβων.*
> *Στις 15 Ιανουαρίου 2004 με Πλοίαρχο τον Cpt. Δημήτρη Μολφέση.*[/QUOT
> 
> φιλε Προυσσός εντυπωσιακή φωτό!!να σε διορθώσω μόνο οτι τυφώνες δεν υπάρχουν στην Αδριατική ακόμη...


*Οι 80 κόμβοι αέρα πως χαρακτηρίζονται δηλαδή σύμφωνα με την κλίμακα ???*

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Τετοια βαπορια πρεπει να τα επιχωρηγει το κρατος ως τα αριστα του ειδους τους και οχι να τα δινουν.Ειναι τιμη της ελλαδας να εχει τα SUPERFAST στην σημαια της


Έτσι θα έπρεπε να ηταν φιλε ΒΕΝ αλλά δυστυχώς εδω στην Ελλάδα οι επιχορηγήσεις πανε στις παλιατζούρες και πουλάμε οτι καινούργιο έχουμε!!

από την άλλη ομως αν το δεις επιχειρηματικά.το πλοίο έβγαλε και με το παραπάνω τα λεφτά του οπότε το πουλάνε τώρα που διατηρεί ακόμη την αξία του.

----------


## .voyager

Κρίμα που την κάνει άλλο ένα... "διαστημόπλοιο". Να 'μαστε καλά να το φωτογραφήσουμε στα ξένα με τα νέα του σινιάλα.

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι από το* *www.superfast.com*
> *Παρθενικός κατάπλους του SUPERFAST V στην Πάτρα με Πλοίαρχο τον Commodore Μιχάλη Δεναξά.*
> *Αυτή η εικόνα έχει περάσει στην ιστορία !*
> *Απόδοση τιμών και καλωσόρισμα του πλοίου από τα SUPERFAST I,III,IV και VI καθώς και τα ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ.*
> *Έλειπε μόνο το SUPERFAST II που ήταν στο Μπάρι.*
> 
> *Στη συνέχεια μια φωτογραφία του SUPERFAST V δεμένο στην προβλήτα Νο 12 στο Μπάρι.*
> 
> *Τέλος...ηλιοβασίλεμα στην Ancona...λίγη ώρα μετά τον απόπλου του SUPERFAST V.*
> ...


Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου proussos!!!Περιμενουμε και εμεις εαν ειμαστε τυχεροι για τις τελευταιες του φωτο απο την Συρο :Sad:

----------


## xidianakis

ποια εταιρια θα το παρει και ποια γραμμη θα εκτελει?

----------


## speedrunner

www.marinews.gr

----------


## Appia_1978

Για 81,5 εκατομμύρια και με παράδοση το Φλεβάρη ...  :Sad:

----------


## ιθακη

κριμα μεγαλο να το χασουμε...καλο του ταξιδι

----------


## MILTIADIS

πουληθηκε πιο ακριβα και απο οτι αγοραστηκαν τα νεοτευκτα(Ι&ΙΙ)...αυτα ειναι!!τα σουπερφαστ(τα γνησια)απο 12 εμειναν μονο 3! :Surprised: :shock:

----------


## hhvferry

Here is an impression of the ship in her new livery :|



(from http://www.meretmarine.com/article.cfm?id=112032)

It will be great to see this ship in the UK but sad that she is leaving the Adriatic. Just two 'proper' Superfasts left sailing between Italy-Greece next year? A shame  :Sad: 

Matt

----------


## ιθακη

μς αφορμη ενα τριημερο ξεκουρασης που ειχα και εγω,κατεβηκα στην πατρα...τεσπα να μην πολυλογο (φωτο απο τα πλοια αυριο θα ανεβασω),στο μωλο τις Αγιου Νικολαου ηταν δεμενο το sf v και ηταν ετοιμο να αναχωρισει...παραξενεμενος με αυτα που γνωριζα απο εδω,καλεσα κατι γνωστους φιλους που ειναι στο λιμενικο και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν αν πουληθηκε,πανρως το πλοιο παραμενη στην γραμμη....γνωριζει κανεις κατι παραπανω???

----------


## ορφεας

Το νέο όνομά του θα είναι *CAP FINISTERE!!!*

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αχ κριμα να φυγει ο κοκκινος βαπορας 2 φωτο κατα την εισοδο του στην Ηγουμενιτσα.
P1011605.JPG

P1011607.JPG

----------


## Alexhs

*STO PERIODIKO EFOPLISTHS ANAGRAFETE PWS TO PLOIO 8A FIGEI APO THN ELLADA TON FEVROUARIO ENW H ETERIA 8A PARALAVEI APO THN N.KOREA (Daewoo) DIO NEOTEYKTA SE ENA XRONO....*

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Φιλε Alexhs εννοει αυτα που θα παραλαβει ο ομιλος για λογαριασμο της blue star ferries.

----------


## dokimakos21

*SUPERFAST V-Στην Πατρα 12.12.02*
*Φωτο:Γ.Παντζοπουλος*
*σάρωση0019.jpg*

----------


## gpap2006

12 φΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΊΟΥ ΣΤΑΜΑΤ¶ΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΌΓΙΑ ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΉς ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΔΊΔΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΝΈΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΊΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΝΕΌ ΌΝΟΜΑ *CAP FINISTΕRE*

----------


## nissos_mykonos

πραγματικα κριμα.......δεν επρεπε να το δωσει η attica.....αυτο μαζι με το vi ειναι τα καλυτερα πλοια που υπαρχουν..............

----------


## .voyager

Μια φώτο πριν το χάσουμε και πριν το δούμε στο Portsmouth με τα νέα χρώματα!

10623_1241986283506_1044793554_769229_1559082_n.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Πότε φεύγει;

----------


## CORFU

οντοs τα v-vi ειναι πολυ καλα πλοια αλλα νομιζω οτι τα xi-xii εχουν την διαφορα οτι εχουν πλωριο σαλονι και για εμαs τουs καραβολατρεs λεει πολλα και την εχω δει αυτη την διαφορα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δηλαδη αυριο που φευγω απο Πατρα με το XI θα εχω την ευκαιρια να το βγαλω την τελευταια του μερα ως Superfast; Πραγματικα ενα πολυ καλο βαπορι. Φιλε Corfu αυτο δεν εχει πλωριο σαλονι. Ολα τα μπροστινα παραθυρα ειναι καμπινες;

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Απο τις σωσιβιες λεμβους και μετα υπαρχουν μονο καμπινες.Γενικα και αυτο και το αδερφο του δια θετουν αρκετες καμπινες.

----------


## CORFU

ο καθρεπτηs εχει τρειs σειρεs παραθυρα απο πανω προs τα κατω η δυο ειναι καμπινεs και η τριτη σειρα ειναι τα duty free καταστηματα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μεγαλη βλακεια αυτο το πραγμα. Οπως και στο Πασιφαη ειχε το self service μπροστα. Ενω το Olympic Champion και το XII εχουν πανεμορφα πλωρια σαλονια με καταπληκτικη θεα.

----------


## proussos

> ο καθρεπτηs εχει τρειs σειρεs παραθυρα απο πανω προs τα κατω η δυο ειναι καμπινεs και η τριτη σειρα ειναι τα duty free καταστηματα


*Και η τρίτη σειρά είναι καμπίνες !*
*Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να έχουν εξωτερικά τα duty free.*

----------


## Leo

Θεωριτικά σήμερα αποχαιρετά την Πάτρα οριστικά. Το ναυτιλία είναι εκεί..... με ταξιδευτές και φωτογράφους  :Very Happy: . Αύριο ελπίζουμε να το χαζέψουμε απο την αυλή μας και όχι μόνο στην Σύρο.

----------


## konigi

Μεγάλη μας χαρα και ακόμα μεγαλύτερη τιμή που ένα τέτοιο πλοιό ανήκε στον Ελληνικό Στόλο!!!
Μεγάλο κρίμα που φεύγει!!!!
Καλό σου ταξίδι Σουπερφαστάκι με καλές θάλασσες και τον Αι Νικόλα πάντα στην Πλώρη σου!!!
Ελπίζουμε να τα ξαναπούμε κάπου κάπως κάποτε...

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο ηδη εχει βαλει πλωρη για την Συρο. Νικο ξερειs εσυ!!!

----------


## .voyager

> Ελπίζουμε να τα ξαναπούμε κάπου κάπως κάποτε...


Σε κανένα Portsmouth το καλοκαίρι, ας πούμε!!!

----------


## konigi

Ποτέ μην λες ποτέ.... :Wink:  :Surprised:

----------


## mike_rodos

To πλοίο είναι ήδη έξω από το Νεώριο της Σύρου....  :Sad:  Καλά του ταξίδια όπου και αν πάει!!!

----------


## Leo

Για όλους εκείνους που αγαπούν το πλοίο (κι εγώ μέσα)... περνόντας από το χωριό μου σήμερα το πρωί, μετα το περίλαβε ο  άλλος.... :Very Happy: 

DSCN2285sfV.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Η αφιξη του βαπορα σημερα το πρωι!!Ειμαστε ολοι stand by.....

P2130121.JPG

P2130153.JPG

P2130161.JPG

Ισως η τελευταια φορα με αυτα τα χρωματα:cry:

----------


## CORFU

Tελειεs φωτο μπραβο

----------


## dokimakos21

*Καταφερα να ειμαι εκει στο τελευταιο του ρεμεντζο του στην Πατρα...!!*
*Το Superfast V μολις εχει κανει την εμφανιση του...*
*P2121273.JPG*
*Ο Cpt Θυμιος Σωκος με μαεστρια το περναει αναμεσα απο CRUISE EUROPA και SUPERFAST XI...*
P2121285.JPG
*Το προσο αρχιζει να δουλευει...*
P2121287.JPG
*SUPERFAST V και τελος.....*
P2121291.JPG

*Για ολους εμας που το αγαπησαμε,για ολους αυτους του το ταξιδεψαν....*
*Καλα ταξιδια SUPERFAST V στα νεα σου καθηκοντα και παντα γαληνιες θαλασσες....*

----------


## polykas

_Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους..._

----------


## Trakman

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από όλους, δε θα μπορούσαν να είναι καλύτερες για τον αποχαιρετισμό ενός υπέροχου βαποριού!!!

----------


## diagoras

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους για τις εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες του βαπορα.Καλα του ταξιδια να εχει...

----------


## konigi

Ο ελάχιστος φόρος τιμής που θα μπορούσα να αποτήσω σε αυτο το πλοίο ειναι το παρακατω βίντεο!!!
Δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο γιαυτο και ζητάω την κατανόηση σας!!
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους σας αλλα περισσότερο στο πλοίο,που τόσα χρονια μας ταξίδευε με την ομορφιά του!!!
Καλα ταξίδια να έχει!!!


ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ V λοιπόν...


(το λινκ που παρέθεσε είναι πολύ επικύνδυνο για ιούς και συνεπώς διεγράφη)

----------


## malkostas

> Ο ελάχιστος φόρος τιμής που θα μπορούσα να αποτήσω σε αυτο το πλοίο ειναι το παρακατω βίντεο!!!
> Δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο γιαυτο και ζητάω την κατανόηση σας!!
> Αφιερωμένο σε όλους σας αλλα περισσότερο στο πλοίο,που τόσα χρονια μας ταξίδευε με την ομορφιά του!!!
> Καλα ταξίδια να έχει!!!
> 
> 
> ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ V λοιπόν...


Υπέροχο βίντεο......Καλά ταξίδια να έχει....:cry:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Kalimera se olou sas - ine lipiro na apocheretas tetia plia- i ipstoli tis ellinikis simeas ine diskolo - dakrizoun pali polla matia apo siginisi - foveros sinesthimatismos - o kosmos tou doulepse sklira gia na diatirite se afti ti katastasi pou paradidete.

kalotaxido me ta nea siniala - kali tichi

----------


## nissos_mykonos

συρος 13/2/2010...μεσα απο το blue star ithaki

----------


## nissos_mykonos

αλλη μια συλλεκτικη απο το superfast v

----------


## nissos_mykonos

γεμισε η δεξαμενη........

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλημέρα σε όλους!! Σήμερα το πρωί έπεσε απο την δεξαμενή, εδω με σβησμένα τα συνιάλα πριν 20 λεπτά!

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!:cry:Δυσκολη μερα σημερα..........

P2140197.JPG

P2140198.JPG

P2140199.JPG
Τα σχολια δικα σας:cry:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!:cry:Δυσκολη μερα σημερα..........
> 
> P2140197.JPG
> 
> P2140198.JPG
> 
> P2140199.JPG
> Τα σχολια δικα σας:cry:


 Δεν ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ φίλε μου:?

----------


## polykas

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!:cry:Δυσκολη μερα σημερα..........
> 
> P2140197.JPG
> 
> P2140198.JPG
> 
> P2140199.JPG
> Τα σχολια δικα σας:cry:


_Κατέβηκε κιόλας από την δεξαμενή;_

----------


## manoubras 33

Ακομη αλλη μια σημερινη...

----------


## Nikos_V

> _Κατέβηκε κιόλας από την δεξαμενή;_


*ΟΙ ΤΙΤΛΟΙ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ* Γιωργο!!!!!:cry:

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να εξηγήσω λίγο τι σημαίνει ένας δεξαμενισμός πλοίου προς πώληση. Είναι μια δισικασία ελέγχου από την αγοράστηρια εταιρεία των υφάλων του πλοίου που γίνεται από επιθεωρητές της κλάσης του πλοίου και αντιπροσώπους των αγοραστών. Αν στην διδικασία ελέγχου βρεθεί κάποια ζημιά το κόστος επισκευής και δεξαμενισμού βαραίνει τον πωλητή. Αν όμως είναι όλα καθαρά τότε το κόστος βαραίνει τον αγορατή, ενώ ο πωλητής δίνει την Επιστολή Ετοιμότητας στον αγοραστή. 
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ισχύει και εδώ (συμφωνίες  με συμφωνίες μερικώς αλλάζουν) αλλά προφανώς ο αγοραστής έχει επιλέξει να αλλάξει χρώματα κάπου αλλού. Έτσι το πολύ από την Τρίτη μέχρι την Παρασκευή (που θα είναι εργάσιμες μέρες για τις τράπεζες) θα γίνουν οι διαδικασίες αλλαγής πλοιοκτησίας. Αυτή η περίοδος είναι αρκετή για να αλλάξουν ονόματα να γραφούν πρόχειρα τα επόμενα, να πιστοποιηθεί το πλοίο με την νέα σημαία, πλήρωμα και να πάει στο καλό. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα μας λέιψει...

----------


## Nikos_V

Τα μονα σινιαλα που εμειναν προς το παρον ειναι στο φουγαρο και πισω απο την γεφυρα.......

P2140013.JPG

P2140014.JPG

----------


## minoan

Τα νέα που έμαθα σήμερα είναι ότι αυτά τα σινιαλα θα πάψουν να υπάρχουν και από άλλα πλοία της εταιρείας και δυστυχώς πολύ σύντομα ... Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στο SFVI ... αλλά στα υπόλοιπα  :Surprised:

----------


## mujer_latina

Θα πουληθουν δηλαδη και αλλα πλοια?

----------


## minoan

Το τι ακριβώς θα γίνουν τα υπόλοιπα δεν ξέρω...
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο Βγενόπουλος θα κρατήσει μόνο τα μπλε...

----------


## bluestar2

μηπως τα ονομασει ολα blue star?

----------


## nissos_mykonos

σημερα στην συρο

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77239

κριμα παει το ωραιο superfast απο πανω του..

----------


## MILTIADIS

Η αλλαγη σινιαλων πανω σε ενα πλοιο ειναι μια πολυ ασχημη εικονα.. :Sad: ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που παει στο εξωτερικο..

----------


## Leo

Αν είναι δύσκολο για μας τους καραβολάτρες, φανταστείτε πως νιώθει το πλήρωμα του?

Τα συναισθήματα είναι δυνατά και ίδια για όλους, από τον Καπετάνιο μέχρι το τζόβενο και από τον Πρώτο μέχρι τον καθαριστή κλπ κλπ. Λιγότερο νοιάζονται που χάνουν την δουλειά τους και περισσότερο γιατί απαοχωρίζονται *το καράβι τους*....

----------


## CORFU

δεν θα ηθελα να ημουν ποτε σε αυτη την θεση

----------


## mujer_latina

> Αν είναι δύσκολο για μας τους καραβολάτρες, φανταστείτε πως νιώθει το πλήρωμα του?
> 
> Τα συναισθήματα είναι δυνατά και ίδια για όλους, από τον Καπετάνιο μέχρι το τζόβενο και από τον Πρώτο μέχρι τον καθαριστή κλπ κλπ. Λιγότερο νοιάζονται που χάνουν την δουλειά τους και περισσότερο γιατί απαοχωρίζονται *το καράβι τους*....





με εκφραζεις απολυτα, ετσι ακριβως ειναι και για εμας που εργαστηκαμε εκει...

----------


## Nikos_V

Και το ονομα αυτου *CAP FINISTERE*:cry:Φωτο το απογευμα...

----------


## Leo

Να τι γράφουν τα ais που είναι στην διαδικασία αλλαγής.

sfV.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Και το ονομα αυτου *CAP FINISTERE*:cry:Φωτο το απογευμα...


Ας δουμε λοιπον μερικες φωτο.........και πριν ξεκινησω απλα να αναφερω οτι το μεσημερι η προβλητα της Ερμουπολης γεμισε κοκκινα σακιδια:cry:Το πληρωμα πηρε το δρομο της επιστροφης........

16022010026.jpg

P2160001.JPG

P2160002.JPG

P2160005.JPG

----------


## minoan

Η Διοίκηση της ATTICA A.E. ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΩΝ ανακοίνωσε την ολοκλήρωση της πώλησης του πλοίου RoPax Superfast V στην Bretagne Angleterre Irlande of Roscoff, France. Η παράδοση του πλοίου έλαβε χώρα σήμερα στη Σύρο.

capfinestre.jpg

υγ. καλά του ταξίδια

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Ας δουμε λοιπον μερικες φωτο.........και πριν ξεκινησω απλα να αναφερω οτι το μεσημερι η προβλητα της Ερμουπολης γεμισε κοκκινα σακιδια:cry:Το πληρωμα πηρε το δρομο της επιστροφης........
> 
> 16022010026.jpg
> 
> P2160001.JPG
> 
> P2160002.JPG
> 
> P2160005.JPG


τι εικονες ειναι αυτες?παρα πολυ θλιβερες..........οχι μονο για μας αλλα ποσο μαλλον για το πληρωμα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Νίκο, αν δεν είχαμε κι εσένα τι θα γινόμαστε.... Ευχαριστούμε ειλικρινά για όλα όσα κάνεις για το nautilia και όλους εμάς, τόσο ενημερωτικά όσο και ποιοτικά.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Δεν θα του κόψουν τα φτερά απο την τσιμινιέρα...???

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νίκο πραγματικά σε ευχαριστούμε για το καθημερινό σου ρεπορτάζ από την Σύρο! Οι εικόνες μιλάνε από μόνες τους....:cry:
Εγώ θα προσθέσω μία φωτογραφία που τράβηξε η φίλη μου από το Superfast XI** (δυστυχώς μέσα από το παράθυρο της καμπίνας της, φυσικά δεν γνώριζε ότι το πλοίο φεύγει από την Ελλάδα και έτσι δεν έβγαλε άλλες φωτογραφίες..)** την τελευταία του μέρα στην Πάτρα...
*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε Nikos_V!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77348

θα ηθελα και εγω με την σειρα μου να παραθεσω αυτη την φωτογραφια την τελευταια μερα με τα σινιαλα της SUPERFAST.............κριμα θα μου λειψει πραγματικα

----------


## Thanasis89

Του κόπηκαν ήδη τα φτερά (μεταφορικά) ! Τιμή τόσο για την όμορφη Σύρο όσο και για το πλοίο να γίνει η παράδοσή του εκεί. Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για το πλοίο στις καινούριες του θάλασσες. Καλό του ταξίδι !

Νικόλα είσαι απίστευτος ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε για όλα ! Η προσφορά σου ανεκτίμητη !

----------


## konigi

Ο ελάχιστος φόρος τιμής που θα μπορούσα να αποτήσω σε αυτο το πλοίο  ειναι το παρακατω βίντεο!!!
Δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο γιαυτο και ζητάω την κατανόηση σας!!
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους σας αλλα περισσότερο στο πλοίο,που τόσα χρονια μας  ταξίδευε με την ομορφιά του!!!
Καλα ταξίδια να έχει!!!


ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ V λοιπόν...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAmtLM-KFoM

----------


## kapas

o κοκκινος γιγαντας φενεται αυτη την στιγμη να αφηνει την συρο....

----------


## Leo

Οι ανταποκριτές μου είπαν ότι πιθανόν θα πάρει πετρέλαια πριν αναχωρήσει οριστικά, γιατί ένα μπανκεράδικο περιμένει στην ράδα. Θα περιμένουμε κι εμείς ρεπορτάζ του Νίκου αργότερα το απόγευμα.

----------


## Django

To πρώην Superfast V έπεσε πριν λίγη ώρα από την δεξαμενή του Νεωρίου. Χωρίς επιγραφή στις πάντες ή στην τσιμινιέρα. Φαίνεται πως η νέα πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία (Brittany Ferries) θέλησε να κάνει τις εργασίες αυτές αλλού. Το νέο του όνομα όπως έχετε ενημερωθεί ήδη είναι Cap Finistere. Μια μακρινή φωτογραφία και από εμενα.

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλο απογευμα σε ολους......Η αναχωρηση του *στολιδιου* οπως το ειχε αναφερει ο cpt Leo........για ολο το *nautilia*!!!!!


P2170027.JPG

P2170055.JPG

P2170065.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Και η συνεχεια για την ανοιχτη θαλασσα...........και για πετρελαια στην ραδα.


P2170082.JPG

P2170092.JPG

P2170121.JPG

*ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ!!!!!*

----------


## Natsios

Καλή τύχη να έχει το βαποράκι όπου και αν ειναι. Εύχομαι να ξαναζήσουμε στο κοντινό μελλον όλα όσα τόσο έντονα ζήσαμε με την τρομερή ανοδική πορεία αυής της εταιρίας και τις παραλαβές όλων των Superfast

----------


## vinman

Να'σαι καλά Νικόλα για τις φωτογραφίες και το ρεπορτάζ!

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστουμε Νικο!! Οπως παντα αψογες φωτογραφιες και ρεπορταζ!!

----------


## Νικόλας

φοβερό το ρεπορτάζ ευχαριστούμε !
είναι δύσκολο να βλέπεις τέτοια βαπόρια να φεύγουν
όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ !
*ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ !*

----------


## speedrunner

Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξει το όνομα του θέματος και να μεταφερθεί στα ξένα επιβατικά!!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Μπράβο Νίκο για το ρεπορτάζ.
Το νέο όνομα το γνωρίζουμε?

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπορείς να το δεις παραπάνω...  :Wink: 
Αλλά για να μην ψάχνεις Cap Finestre...  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Cap Finistere. Φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες. Απ' τον υπερβολικό θρήνο, χάνονται βασικές πληροφορίες!

----------


## manos75

κριμα και απο εμενα που τετοια βαπορια φευγουν απο της ελληνικες θαλασσες αλλα οπως ολοι γνωριζουμε οι εφοπλιστες παντα εχουν αλλα σχεδια,και το παν για αυτους ειναι πανω απο ολα τα χρηματα. ας ελπισουμε να αγορασουν κανενα αλλο βαπορι με αυτα τα χρηματα.:cry:

----------


## bluestar2

το Cap Finestre (πρωην sfV) εφυγε πριν απο λιγο απο συρο!

πηγη: ais

----------


## despo

Ημέρα αποχαιρετισμών σήμερα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα απο τα καλυτερα φερυ του κοσμου που κοσμουσε την ελληνικη ναυτιλια για 9 χρονια εφυγε.Ας ειναι καλα η κριση που επιρεασε την κινηση στην αδριατικη.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το αρχοντικο βαπορι ,το πρωτο 200μετρο Superfast, στον τελευταιο του καταπλου στην Πατρα στις 12/2/2010. Μαλιστα με καλη παρεα, το ομοσταυλο Superfast XI και το αντιπαλο Cruise Europa

Superfast_V_teleutaios_kataplous_stin_Patra_12_2_2010.JPG

Superfast_V_teleutaios_kataplous_stin_Patra_12_2_2010_2.JPG

Superfast_V_teleutaios_kataplous_stin_Patra_12_2_2010_3.JPG

Αλλες δυο φωτογραφιες του βαποριου στην τελευταια του μερα στην Πατρα, τραβηγμενες πανω απο το Superfast XI .

Superfast_V_teleutaia_mera_stin_Patra_12_2_2010.JPG

Superfast_V_teleutaia_mera_stin_Patra_12_2_2010_2.JPG

Αφιερωμενες σε οσους το αγαπησαν, στο dokimako που γνωρισα εκεινη τη μερα στην Πατρα, οπως επισης και σε ολους οσους μα εδωσαν ολες αυτες τις υπεροχες ληψεις απο Συρο, ειδικα στο Nikos V.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Βαζω και εγω μια μετα τις καταπληκτικες του capten για τον αποχαιρετισμο.
P1011593.JPG

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Μερικές φωτο απο ένα ταξιδι με το πλοιο στις 30 Νοεμβρίου ....


*Κατα τη φόρτωση στην ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ* 
PB300006.JPG

_Κατα την είσοδο του στην ANCONA_
PC010010.JPG
PC010011.JPG

_Κατα την εκφόρτωση_ 
PC010027.JPG
PC010028.JPG


_Καλά ταξίδια να έχει όπου κι αν βρέθεί ........_

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το αρχοντικο βαπορι ,το πρωτο 200μετρο Superfast, στον τελευταιο του καταπλου στην Πατρα στις 12/2/2010. Μαλιστα με καλη παρεα, το ομοσταυλο Superfast XI και το αντιπαλο Cruise Europa
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77667
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77668
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77669
> 
> Αλλες δυο φωτογραφιες του βαποριου στην τελευταια του μερα στην Πατρα, τραβηγμενες πανω απο το Superfast XI .
> ...


Capten Nionio σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Το "ΧΙ" έχει μόλις αναχωρήσει και αποχαιρετά, το μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή ομόσταυλό του "V". Δεν σας κρύβω ότι συγκινήθηκα που βρέθηκα την τελευταία του μέρα στο λιμάνι που εξυπηρέτησε και αγαπήθηκε. Καλές θάλασσες και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος πάντα μαζί σου. Για εμάς πάντα, *Superfast V*, Πάτρα 12/02/2010...
Superfast V.JPG
Στους .voyager, Trakman, Captain Nionios, Nikos V, Thanasis89, konigi, dokimakos21, Φίλιππος, Nissos Mykonos, giannisk88, artmios sintihakis, marsant, αλλά και σε όλο το Nautilia.

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ συγκινητικό το μήνυμά σου φίλε Νίκο, και πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου!! Να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σαν να νιώθω ακριβώς αυτό που ένιωσες εκείνη την στιγμή Νίκο ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φωτογραφία σου, η οποία είναι άψογη ! Να είσαι Καλά !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα Νικο, πολυ νοσταλγικο μηνυμα που με αγγιζει περισσοτερο μιας που εζησα ακριβως το ιδιο συναισθημα εκεινη την ωρα πανω απο το XI!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Νικο πολυ ομορφη φωτογρφια Οπως το ειπες ομως για μας παντα ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ν θα το λενε το βαπορι.

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο απο χθεs το βραδυ ειναι στο Portsmouth

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το "ΧΙ" έχει μόλις αναχωρήσει και αποχαιρετά, το μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή ομόσταυλό του "V". Δεν σας κρύβω ότι συγκινήθηκα που βρέθηκα την τελευταία του μέρα στο λιμάνι που εξυπηρέτησε και αγαπήθηκε. Καλές θάλασσες και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος πάντα μαζί σου. Για εμάς πάντα, *Superfast V*, Πάτρα 12/02/2010...
> Superfast V.JPG
> Στους .voyager, Trakman, Captain Nionios, Nikos V, Thanasis89, konigi, dokimakos21, Φίλιππος, Nissos Mykonos, giannisk88, artmios sintihakis, marsant, αλλά και σε όλο το Nautilia.


 Νικο σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!Για φαντασου πως ενιωσα εγω την ωρα που περνουσε τα φαναρια της Συρου και σφυριζε για τελευταια φορα............

----------


## mitsakos

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ DUNKERQUE ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΩΝ

----------


## dokimakos21

*Αυτο το τελευταιο ρεμετζο του θα μου μεινει αξεχαστο...!!*
*Για ολους εσας...!!*
P2121292.JPG

----------


## konigi

Αχ βρε Δοκιμάκο!!!
Γιατι μας το κάνεις αυτο?Δεν μπορω που δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθω,θα με στείλεις και συ,παει!!!
Θα το χασω τελειως το μυαλο!!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε για όσα μας προσφέρεις!!!Πραγματικα!!!

----------


## Trakman

Από τις τελευταίες του φωτογραφίες ως V και ίσως από τις πιο όμορφες!!!!

----------


## konigi

Δυο φώτο του Βάπορα απο τον περαμένο Νοέμβριο.

Superfast V ( 1 ).JPG

Superfast V ( 2 ).JPG

----------


## Trakman

Ειδικά η δεύτερη, πολύ εντυπωσιακή και πρωτότυπη γωνία λήψης!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Αν μπείτε στο www.faktaomfartyg.se θα δείτε το πλοίο με τα καινούργια σινιάλια του και τα φτερά στην τσιμινιέρα άθικτα...!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αν μπείτε στο www.faktaomfartyg.se θα δείτε το πλοίο με τα καινούργια σινιάλια του και τα φτερά στην τσιμινιέρα άθικτα...!!!



Αυτά τα πλοία όπως και να τα βάψουν πάλι κούκλες θα είναι!!!!

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Παιδιά καλησπέρα !

Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει πιο πολύ έτσι !


Πηγή www.faktaomfartyg.se

----------


## Leo

Αντίθετα εγώ δεν αλλάζω το κόκκινο με τίποτα, θεωρώ ότι έχασε την αρχοντιά του (προσωπική γνώμη και γούστο). Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ θα πω επίσης, ότι υπάρχουν άλλα πλοία της Brittany Ferries, που μου αρέσουν πολύ με τα χρώματα της εταιρείας και δεν θα τα έβαφα κόκκινα.

----------


## MARGARITIS24

η αρχοντια του κοκκινου δεν αλλαζει με τιποτα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
σαν λατρης των κοκκινων χελιδονιων να ρωτησω κατι :Confused: τα φτερα απο την τσιμινιερα γιατι δεν αφερεθηκαν οπως στα αλλα ομοσταυλα της εταιριας οταν εφυγαν...κ αν αφερεθηκε κ η καμπανα απο την πλωρη του :Confused: ο μεγας περικλης απο καθε παιδι του που εδινε εβγαζε την καμπανα κ την εβαζε στο γραφειο του...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παμε να θυμηθουμε λιγο τον Αξεχαστο βαπορα σε μια φωτογραφια (οχι και τοσο καλη λογω ψηφιακου ζουμ)...μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Πατρας λιγο πριν το τελος του 2009...αφιερωμενη σε οσους το αγαπησαν και το αγαπουν...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα το ηθελα κοκκινο αλλα τωρα που το ξαναβλεπω δεν ειναι κακο!!! Μια πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια του Karl Golhen!!!

http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...4952&size=full

----------


## dokimakos21

Μας έφυγε και το ξεχάσαμε τελείως ....
Τελευταία άφιξη στην Πάτρα
P2121286.JPG

----------

